# comb types



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

could someone please link or put pics on of the different comb types please?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Found on google images


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Apyl said:


> http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...biJ2Njxe0eIaIuAY6E3BCBDA&ust=1361554549639181
> 
> Found on google images


Thanks Apyl!!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Great pic! All mine will be walnut. As I have silkies.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My Silkie is a walnut, my polish is a V-comb. Everyone else is single. I prefer the look of single comb myself.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh my there is some odd looking ones there. The v comb is scary like horns! Lol kidding! So EV does all polish's have v combs?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Supposed to. It's actually very attractive with all their hair. Kinda like dramatic eyebrows.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Cool! I so have to google image that now. Lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll see if I can get a pic this morning. He's still recovering from being sick so not at his best yet.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Aww get well to your polish! This is what I found in google images though..

Very nice polish!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Maestro's is much better. Don't you agree? Handsome fellow that he is.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh my! Yes, very handsome. See I want a polish now!!! Lol I do have 2 in the bator. Hmmmm....


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They make me crazy. They can't see well. Lol


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Really? Jus like silkies then huh


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes. Very much so.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Robo, you want every type of bird!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> Robo, you want every type of bird!


Too funny, but I do! I was always known to have animals. Especially the odd interesting animals. I love any and all animals I am even studying to be a vet tech. My problem is I can't just settle with one, couple, a few, I want them all! Lol gotta love them!


----------



## lilychicken (Dec 29, 2012)

robopetz said:


> Too funny, but I do! I was always known to have animals. Especially the odd interesting animals. I love any and all animals I am even studying to be a vet tech. My problem is I can't just settle with one, couple, a few, I want them all! Lol gotta love them!


Lol! Sounds like me! Must. Have. All. Pets!


----------

